# So uh...what happened to The Lounge?



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 8, 2010)

How'd an entire section of the forum vanish? What up with that?


----------



## Kidneythief (Dec 8, 2010)

+1


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Dec 8, 2010)

I guess it got too serious. Or maybe someone sticked there penis to someones else's butt hole and on accident hit the delete key on the thread?


----------



## JamesM (Dec 8, 2010)

^For some reason I feel like that didn't happen.

But I don't like this new site overhaul.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Dec 8, 2010)

The Armada said:


> ^For some reason I feel like that didn't happen.
> 
> But I don't like this new site overhaul.



Then I would refer you to here http://www.........org/


----------



## Chickenhawk (Dec 8, 2010)

I like the re-arranging of the sections, but not the missing Lounge. 

Although, the mods (and a lot of members) were talking about wanting Off-Topic gone for a while...maybe this is it?

*awaits the announcement*


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Dec 8, 2010)

HHMMM, a juicy hamburger sounds fantastic right now.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 8, 2010)

asmegin_slayer said:


> HHMMM, a juicy hamburger sounds fantastic right now.



I so agree


----------



## bostjan (Dec 8, 2010)

I feel all confused trying to navigate. Also the new posts search is acting a little weird, because some threads are not showing up on it for me.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 8, 2010)

The design has changed a bit. Alex is tweaking a bit, I'm sure he'll change some more stuff soon.


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2010)

No idea. We logged in and it was the way it is. We were, however, lobbying to have the SOTM, GOTM and Home Depot subforums removed because they were ripe for spam and not being used anymore. If we were to reopen those competitions at a later date, they'll just be conducted in a sticky in their appropriate subforum. My guess is that he came in to do that and decided to prune a few other things while he was at it. 

It's different but I don't really see an issue. If nothing else, the "Re:" over every post are the only thing annoying to me.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 8, 2010)

Lemme just be the first to put this here.


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2010)

*REPENT!*


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 8, 2010)

OPERATION FORUM TAKEOVER

Main Target: Master Controller


----------



## JamesM (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2010)

Randy said:


> If nothing else, the "Re:" over every post are the only thing annoying to me.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 8, 2010)

EVERYTHING HAS CHANGED. Its like when my mum used to rearrange my bedroom without aksing me. I like to know where my stuff is!


----------



## Necris (Dec 8, 2010)

Randy said:


> It's different but I don't really see an issue. If nothing else, the "Re:" over every post are the only thing annoying to me.


 
If you click "go advanced" you can remove it.


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2010)

^
Epic post count is epic.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Dec 8, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I so agree


----------



## MFB (Dec 8, 2010)

Lounge merged with Off-Topic, which ATM - currently sucks since Lounge should be separate given the nature of the topics.

Also - not digging the New Member and shit being in the same bracket as Guitars and all that jazz. I feel like that should still be left on it's own.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm not liking this at all. The lounge was generally serious non music related discussion, while off topic is "hey look at this hilarious video" threads.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 8, 2010)

Definitely not a huge fan of this new layout. I've also noticed that when I click the blue arrow to take me to the last post in a thread, it takes me to a random page. A good example is when I went to look at the Black Ops thread, I hit the button and ended up on page 15 of 18.


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2010)

MFB said:


> Lounge merged with Off-Topic, which ATM - currently sucks since Lounge should be separate given the nature of the topics.
> 
> Also - not digging the New Member and shit being in the same bracket as Guitars and all that jazz. I feel like that should still be left on it's own.





envenomedcky said:


> I'm not liking this at all. The lounge was generally serious non music related discussion, while off topic is "hey look at this hilarious video" threads.



Co-signed on both. I need to adjust but we'll see about either getting the Lounge back or figuring out a way of separating serious vs. non-serious discussions. 



ittoa666 said:


> Definitely not a huge fan of this new layout. I've also noticed that when I click the blue arrow to take me to the last post in a thread, it takes me to a random page. A good example is when I went to look at the Black Ops thread, I hit the button and ended up on page 15 of 18.



I'm not having that issue, but who knows.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 8, 2010)

I woke up this morning, and I was still half asleep when I opened the forum on my phone. It took me a minute to realize the change, but once I did, BIGGEST. MINDFUCK. EVER.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 8, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> The design has changed a bit. Alex is tweaking a bit, I'm sure he'll change some more stuff soon.



At the risk of facing the ban, When was the last time Alex ever gave a shit enough to do anything for this forum?
Since Chris left for MG.org iv seen no input from him what so ever.

(also: id happily be proved wrong on this)


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 8, 2010)

Alex logs in about every day now. I'm not sure what hes doing, but the more shit that gets messed up proves that hes at least doing something.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 8, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Alex logs in about every day now. I'm not sure what hes doing, but the more shit that gets messed up proves that hes at least doing something.



Hmm ya i guess that is true. 
I dont see the point in the changes so far. Its not really like hes part of the forum like us members so why fix what isnt broken.

I fear change


----------



## MFB (Dec 8, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Definitely not a huge fan of this new layout. I've also noticed that when I click the blue arrow to take me to the last post in a thread, it takes me to a random page. A good example is when I went to look at the Black Ops thread, I hit the button and ended up on page 15 of 18.



That little arrow is for "newest post in thread" not "last page" if memory serves correct, therefore if there was on new post on the very bottom of page 15, then 16/17/18 were all new posts then that's why it brought you there.

However, if it WAS really "last page" before then disregard what I just said


----------



## bostjan (Dec 8, 2010)

"Newest post?"

Wouldn't it be "oldest unread post?"

I also fear change... 

I think I figured out why I wasn't seeing threads in the "new posts" search. It seems that the search only returns unread posts now, whereas it formerly showed all posts by date (most recent).


----------



## Dan (Dec 8, 2010)

Off Topic and the lounge are completely different, and should be changed back... 

Completely useless revamp, its just going to cause more *DURR TEE HEE* in serious posts now. 

/Rant


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2010)

TimSE said:


> At the risk of facing the ban, When was the last time Alex ever gave a shit enough to do anything for this forum?
> Since Chris left for MG.org iv seen no input from him what so ever.
> 
> (also: id happily be proved wrong on this)





Customisbetter said:


> Alex logs in about every day now. I'm not sure what hes doing, but the more shit that gets messed up proves that hes at least doing something.



He chimes in on the Moderator Forum, answers our PMs, or fills requests for little things (like name changes, etc.) often enough that I'd consider him present.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 8, 2010)

Randy said:


> He chimes in on the Moderator Forum, answers our PMs, or fills requests for little things (like name changes, etc.) often enough that I'd consider him present.



well that is good to know at least. 
i remember when he first came onboard and no one heard from him after a week


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 8, 2010)

It's going to take a while to get used to the instrument section being closer to the top of the page, instead of the middle.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 8, 2010)

Soo..random useless "update" for no legit reason or just the beginning stages of a bigger plan? Honestly I don't think it's the latter, but we'll see.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 8, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Soo..random useless "update" for no legit reason or just the beginning stages of a bigger plan? Honestly I don't think it's the latter, but we'll see.



the whole forum is running faster as well.


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2010)

We (mods) asked Alex to take care of a few things, and he did. He made a couple of changes of his own (including tweaking some stuff under the hood to speed it up), then asked us for some feedback on a few of the changes and answered the majority of them. 

Vilifying all the changes = a slap in the face to what we *did* accomplish. Questions and even proactive suggestions are welcome. Bitching is not. If anybody is looking to do the latter, think twice or just get it out of the way now so I can ban you and get a few weeks of peace and quiet.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 8, 2010)

technomancer said:


> the whole forum is running faster as well.



There was problems with it running? I never noticed. So it was just to clean things up to make the place run more smoothly?


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> There was problems with it running? I never noticed. So it was just to clean things up to make the place run more smoothly?



We were on his case to kill the GOTM, SOTM, and Home Depot sections (from the mod view, each forum had dozens and dozens of spam threads that had been deleted over time and, as DDDorian outlined, the competitions had long gone cold). I also had a bunch of name changes and IP bans that he took care of. While he was at it, he did do a few things to speed the forum up, along with killing The Lounge, moving the Introductions (since that whole section was kinda null) and making it so the "Re:" showed up above each reply (his idea).

He asked for feedback from us and we all agreed that the Introductions were better off in the "OT" area and to get rid of the "Re:" above replays, and he obliged. I don't know why he got rid of The Lounge but he did and didn't offer it as something to negotiate on, so my guess is that he had his reasons for doing it.

Normally I wouldn't get into all this detail about the inner workings of things (so consider this circumstance exceptional), but I'm used to hearing "All the changes that happen here are bad and arbitrary, and Alex has no idea what he's doing here" and that's just not true. I know, I've been on the other side of the fence for longer than I've been on this side, and updates can be confusing. I'm sure this won't stop people from taking issue with stuff that goes on here, but there you have it. There's my contribution to transparency here.


----------



## Necris (Dec 8, 2010)

It took me all of 3 seconds to adjust to the changes when I logged in this afternoon.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank god. Forumspy is safe. (FOR THE MOMENT )


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2010)

RSS Feed FTW.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 8, 2010)

Randy said:


> We were on his case to kill the GOTM, SOTM, and Home Depot sections (from the mod view, each forum had dozens and dozens of spam threads that had been deleted over time and, as DDDorian outlined, the competitions had long gone cold). I also had a bunch of name changes and IP bans that he took care of. While he was at it, he did do a few things to speed the forum up, along with killing The Lounge, moving the Introductions (since that whole section was kinda null) and making it so the "Re:" showed up above each reply (his idea).
> 
> He asked for feedback from us and we all agreed that the Introductions were better off in the "OT" area and to get rid of the "Re:" above replays, and he obliged. I don't know why he got rid of The Lounge but he did and didn't offer it as something to negotiate on, so my guess is that he had his reasons for doing it.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't get into all this detail about the inner workings of things (so consider this circumstance exceptional), but I'm used to hearing "All the changes that happen here are bad and arbitrary, and Alex has no idea what he's doing here" and that's just not true. I know, I've been on the other side of the fence for longer than I've been on this side, and updates can be confusing. I'm sure this won't stop people from taking issue with stuff that goes on here, but there you have it. There's my contribution to transparency here.



+rep good sir!

Apathy is a bigger "sin" in my book so I'm glad that Alex is taking the initiative to at least do something with the forums. As long as he puts the lounge back, I'm happy.


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2010)

As I said, there's a lot he does behind the scenes and any of the dozen or so people who've gotten name changes taken care of by my request or the dickheads who were permabanned and unable to make a second account, or the spambots that were killed before they even had a chance to post anything will attest to that.

I share your sentiment on the lounge from an organizational perspective, however, it is what it is. I've heard from a few people individually about it, so I'll certainly pass that along but at the end of the day, the boss man gets the final say.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 8, 2010)

I really appreciate what Alex has been doing as of late. I just wish he would post about it. Or post at all.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 8, 2010)

Got up, went to work, came home, logged into the free forum at SS.org, found this thread while cruising the new posts, and will now go to the other threads. When I'm done, I'll go back to real life, where there are much larger issues than what section of a website got moved or deleted, and where my activities actually count for something.

Isn't it great to have a free service like SS.org?


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 8, 2010)

MFB said:


> That little arrow is for "newest post in thread" not "last page" if memory serves correct, therefore if there was on new post on the very bottom of page 15, then 16/17/18 were all new posts then that's why it brought you there.
> 
> However, if it WAS really "last page" before then disregard what I just said



Every time I've hit it before, it has gone to the last page's last post.


----------



## Razzy (Dec 8, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> EVERYTHING HAS CHANGED. Its like when my mum used to rearrange my bedroom without aksing me. I like to know where my stuff is!


 
Also, she might find your porn and sex toys!


----------



## severussnape (Dec 8, 2010)

Necris said:


> It took me all of 3 seconds to adjust to the changes when I logged in this afternoon.





Explorer said:


> Got up, went to work, came home, logged into the free forum at SS.org, found this thread while cruising the new posts, and will now go to the other threads. When I'm done, I'll go back to real life, where there are much larger issues than what section of a website got moved or deleted, and where my activities actually count for something.
> 
> Isn't it great to have a free service like SS.org?




Pretty much, this.

Logged on today, noticed some things were a little different, and went about my day. The forums look less cluttered, so that's nice.


----------



## Harry (Dec 9, 2010)

I've definitely noticed the increased performance and speed of the forum.
A very welcome change indeed 
Also like how the music forum and it's sub forums have been shifted further up.
It's a great way to further emphasize the fact this is a guitar/music forum first and foremost. 
I don't spend much time looking at the General Discussion sections really and I know there may be others who are like this too.

But I definitely agree on the point that it would be good for Alex to post to keep us informed about exactly what each update involves and how it benefits us.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 9, 2010)

the only things which bugs me is when i hit "New Posts" it doesn't seem to actually give me a list of the most recent posts, ie i can see the one i have just replied to, but if i go to the subforum the thread is in, i can see that it is one of the top 5 most recent post on ss.org...

i got used to it...bummer!!!


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 9, 2010)

I just noticed that the header has been changed, as well. 

I'm getting used to it, slowly, and like Harry said, I've noticed the increased speed, which is a good thing.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 9, 2010)

wtf has happened to the colours, it's all confusing as fuck now


----------



## leandroab (Dec 9, 2010)

IT'S ALL.... GRAY!


----------



## drmosh (Dec 9, 2010)

leandroab said:


> IT'S ALL.... GRAY!



yeah, I can't quite figure out what exactly changed though. certainly very GRAY!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm not complaining or anything, but this new greyscale thing really hurts my eyes. 

Okay, so maybe I am complaining a little. 

It is faster though!


----------



## Kr1zalid (Dec 9, 2010)

leandroab said:


> IT'S ALL.... GRAY!


 


I would like to see back "new posts type of gray" back... I want to know which section has new posts in it...

Well... That's just me! 

Anyway, I think I shall agree that the Mods team and Alex have been working hard to keep the forums alive!!


----------



## drmosh (Dec 9, 2010)

The Armada said:


> I'm not complaining or anything, but this new greyscale thing really hurts my eyes.
> 
> Okay, so maybe I am complaining a little.
> 
> It is faster though!



It doesn't hurt, but it's all confusing now. I'll get used to it soon enough


----------



## pink freud (Dec 9, 2010)

These changes don't bother me at all (except The Lounge vanishing), because I'm still getting used to HC being on vB4.


----------



## Skin Coffin (Dec 9, 2010)

everyone's like:






Jk  But seriously, so gray!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 9, 2010)

Dude, new PM flashing message thing is awesomeeee. Great work!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 10, 2010)

I kind of liked the lounge, it was nice to have a place to get real advice free of trolls.


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh sweet! The sigs are back over on the right side of the posts!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 10, 2010)

FEEDBACK! CHAT'S BACK! *Hopes for gear details again*


----------



## Cadavuh (Dec 10, 2010)

1. Post threads of a more serious nature in OT
2. Ignore trolls
3. ?????
4. PROFIT!


----------



## Explorer (Dec 10, 2010)

Okay... the nicest change at this point is that my search for new posts doesn't just terminate at 5 pages, but will keep going back. That means I can follow page after page if I've been gone for a while....


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 11, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> FEEDBACK! CHAT'S BACK! *Hopes for gear details again*



Yeah, the gear details thing was fucking sweet.


----------

